

Climate Change Will Force Us to Abandon Coastal Cities - jejune06
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/117799/climate-change-will-force-us-abandon-cities-if-we-dont-prepare-now

======
Alterlife
So, the end is neigh, we're all doomed... and also, the government sucks?

There must be some point to this article beyond the fear mongering... but
somehow I'm completely missing it.

> So, fast forward a few centuries from now, what will the world look like?

You tell me... Where is the data? What are the studies? When do they say these
coastal cities will have to be abandoned based on current trends?

Blah :-( .

